# Corn grinder?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

What would be the best grinder to make cornmeal from pop corn?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bout this en offin ebay couple years ago, works well fer makin corn meal. Ain't fine enough fer flour though. Price was right.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Bout this en offin ebay couple years ago, works well fer makin corn meal. Ain't fine enough fer flour though. Price was right.


I bought one just like it I think with shipping it cost me $20-25 dollars. Makes wonderful cornmeal but like OldCoot said not fine enough for flour. Works on coffee beans too. After the move couldn't find the coffee grinder so I used this and well it didn't grind it fine like the coffee grinder but it was good enough for coffee. I actually used the ground beans twice.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

What brand is it?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a link ta one like what I got:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tall-Cast-I...414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ec6c2ae6
Be lots a them on there so sorta shop round. That'll give yall a idear.
I use mine quite a bit. Makes great corn meal fer corn bread.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORN-GRAIN-...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460aa8e940

This is the one I got, it is not as tall as Oldcoots but it works for me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Try Lehmans they have alot of old timey stuff, a little pricey but good products


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Bout this en offin ebay couple years ago, works well fer makin corn meal. Ain't fine enough fer flour though. Price was right.


Mine is like that, with the short hopper, painted bright red and "made in Mexico". The quality isn't good, but I paid about $22 - shipped!

I should probably pay a bit more and try to find a nicer made one.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We got ours on sale at Tractor Supply,it was still about $70.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I was bidding on it, but lost, this one went for $21.26, which is pretty fair
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160993743501

This one sold for $20.50
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230950473840


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> What would be the best grinder to make cornmeal from pop corn?


Here ya go. 










http://dubuque.craigslist.org/grd/3705572349.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> Here ya go.


$300 for a 42 inch roller mill is a steal. 
When new, that sucker is over 5 Grand.

I bought one with the same diameter rollers, but the rollers are only 8 inches long. Much more sized for small scale use. I now need an "oat huller" so I can make my own oatmeal!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I now need an "oat huller" so I can make my own oatmeal!


I'd like one too.

I sell oats and buy oatmeal. :gaah:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever ground their own corn? How much corn meal would one pound of dried corn make?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

1 pound. ..........


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes I can see that. I tried to delete that stupid question as soon as I posted it and I thought I had. It was just one of those old fart moments.

What kind of corn would any of you buy to grind.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Has anyone ever ground their own corn? How much corn meal would one pound of dried corn make?


Depends how much yall spill on the floor!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I never compared the volume, but since whole grain corn has so many "spaces" between kernels I can't imagine the volume changing much.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> What kind of corn would any of you buy to grind?


Some kind of yellow dent feed corn from a local organic coop - $25 for 50 lb bag!!!!    I have Heirloom corn planted, but only enough to save the seeds - not enough to grind for meal. We make a lot of cornbread at our house. Even at $2 per pound is cheaper than the "jiffy" boxes, and we all know that commercial corn is 100% GMO...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

It ain't quite 100% but that's besides the point.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PackerBacker said:


> It ain't quite 100% but that's besides the point.


Well, anything more than 0% is too much.... even that's doubtful anymore, the way pollen floats through the air.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yes I can see that. I tried to delete that stupid question as soon as I posted it and I thought I had. It was just one of those old fart moments.
> 
> What kind of corn would any of you buy to grind.


As LincTex said, so much corn is GMO. I was able to purchase some blue corn from Golden Organics in Arvada, Colorado. You can get goods shipped from them.

I don't buy much stuff organic, but some things are just going to be GMO. I read about how people in Mexico have gotten sick from eating GMO corn, and so I decided to draw the line there.
I also decided to purchase blue corn because it has some of the highest amount of protein in the corn varieties. It is known to be a flour corn. I also see that the price has doubled since last year.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but Pop Corn is the best for grinding into cornmeal.


----------



## SierraWhiskey (Mar 27, 2014)

arwenmark said:


> I know this is an old thread but Pop Corn is the best for grinding into cornmeal.


I don't know the current price but it used to be pretty cheap. Sams Club sells 50lb bags.


----------

